# Oil Dipstick Broke!



## danponjican (Jun 16, 2003)

Has anyone's oil dipstick ever broke? Mine just broke off at the yellow plastic handle. I had a TIME trying to get the dipstick out of the tube. I didn't want to start the car because I wasn't sure if the dipstick had sunk down too far into the pan where it would crash with the crank. So I had to yank the whole dipstick tube out of the pan and get it out that way. What a PITA!

Well anyways, now I need a new dipstick. Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Nissan


----------



## danponjican (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks that was a huge help... I would have never thought that Nissan would have had it! :loser: 

Anyone have a _useful_ suggestion?


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

NISSAN DEALER, dumbass. I bet your teacher told you that there are no stupid questions except the ones you don't ask. Well, guess what dipstick?


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

How the hell do you break a dipstick anyways? NO, no one else has broken one.


----------



## danponjican (Jun 16, 2003)

What a freakin' fruit. Don't you think that I would have thought ALL BY MYSELF to go to a dealer? I just love it when class 'A' geniuses like you take the time in their busy schedules to reply the blatant obvious. Don't you think anyone else on earth has a brain? Or do you think that everyone else is just like you... without.

You're a case dude. And I won't read this thread after this so don't bother.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll bother with it. Just because I find you highly entertaining. If you thought of that all by your big boy self, then why don't you have one. Nissan genuine parts aren't good enough for you? Or do you just want someone to hold your hand and take you down to place the order? And speaking of obvious, why did you ask the question if you already know the answer?


----------

